# Water Temperatures?



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

What is the water temp's (in the smaller lakes in southern ohio) that everyone is seeing. I plan on finally doing some fishing this week and curious to know what the bass may be doing now. According to some of the post its seems that the bass are starting to spawn in the ponds. Sounds a little early to me but like I said I havent been out their yet. Thanks for any helpl


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I fished hammertown in jackson on thursday and it was 49 at 7 and 59 at 2 Lake alma was 60 today all day when i was there. Bass been hitting crank baits like crazy and spinnerbaits also rattletraps. Lake Hope last sunday was 55 around 1 and 46 at 7 Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Although I don't know what this latest cold front will do to the water temperatures.
Last weeks were:
1- Burr Oak between 57 degrees in the main lake and 62 to 64 in a few coves.
2- St. Joseph Lake was between 58 to 62.
2- Twin Churches Lake was 60 plus.

Things ought to start really picking up after this cold front moves out.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

This help me out a lot, Thanks for the information. I would like to hit Forked Run this week and check it out. Thanks again


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Let us know how you do at FR. I haven't fished that lake in a long time. May try it later this year.

Thanks


----------

